# Is Trinity Theological Seminary Changing For The Better?



## NickBriz (Jan 25, 2020)

I've noticed a lot of threads on here that seem to believe that Trinity College of the Bible and Theological Seminary is of a lowly caliber and a degree mill. I would have to urgently disagree as someone who attended Calvary Chapel Bible College and transferred into trinity. I finished my BA and recently started my BA with them. And I can attest that the quality of education is very research-oriented and requires A LOT of writing and reading! Oh my goodness, it's been more challenging than my time at Calvary! Though I appreciated Calvary as well. Maybe I became a student during a transitional period in their school? Thoughts? Trinitysem.edu


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 25, 2020)

Please fix your signature to reflect the rules. Thank You
https://www.puritanboard.com/help/signature/

All members of the Puritanboard must have a minimal "signature" in their User Control Panel that includes the following items:

First Name (or nickname)
Ministry Position (if you are a Church Office holder)
Denominational Affiliation
State of Residence

A signature would look like this:

*William
Ruling Elder, PCA
Fort Worth, TX*


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 25, 2020)

BTW, I have never heard of this school. Where are these criticisms you are concerned about? 


NickBriz said:


> I've noticed a lot of threads on here that seem to believe that Trinity College of the Bible and Theological Seminary is of a lowly caliber and a degree mill.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks for fixing your signature. 

It is not a Confessional School for sure. It is also liberal if they promote the advancement of ordained Women.

https://trinitysem.edu/my-trinity-story-with-rev-monika-intsiful/


----------



## Timotheos (Jan 25, 2020)

If memory serves, their higher ups and faculty are not fans of the Doctrines of Grace. So... there's that.


----------

